# full timing in spain



## 91975 (May 1, 2005)

hi to all!! any info on good long term sites in spain or portugal would be welcome, am planning to go set off in 6to9 months, just cant wait!! the site i am looking for should be able to accomadate a 36footer and have very good facilities and not too far from the coast.. mny thks.


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Hello, Billy Bigwheels,

I've no idea why nobody's yet come up with some answers for you - perhaps you might want to put your Q into a different forum?

It does occur to me though that half(?) the fun is in finding good sites for yourself!

Good luck,

Noomo.

(36 footer, well, I never).


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Noomo said:


> Hello, Billy Bigwheels,
> 
> I've no idea why nobody's yet come up with some answers for you - perhaps you might want to put your Q into a different forum?
> .........................snip
> ...


With a 36 footer it is difficult to know whether the site can take you by just looking at websites.
A personal recommendation now could save a lot of grief later. 

The change of forum is a good idea.


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Camping Mar Azul in Almeria Province, Southern Spain will accommodate your 36 footer http://www.campingmarazul.com/ and there were a number of vehicles of this size there last winter. This area has a good winter climate. There are frequent British visitors as the site is C&CC listed.

Long stay terms with electricity work out to about £5 to 6 per night, there are good basic facilities over winter and it's about 20 mins walk into the port/village along the promenade. The village has an excellent supermarket with good fresh food and fish.

There is a potential cloud on the horizon for this site as further development of the new promenade is set to cut across the beach end of the site where the pool is and the site owner has to decide whether to re-landscape, sell the site on or close down completely. The staff all speak good English, so an advance e-mail is advised.

Try also Playa de Mazarron at Puerto de Mazarron in Murcia which takes big units and also I believe La Manga which is a very popular overwinter spot for Brits (also C&CC listed).

Steve


----------

